# December 2020 Featured Tractor of the Month



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, here we are winding up 2020 already! It certainly has been a year unlike any we've seen in a long time! So what better way to boost everyone's spirits, than to spread a little happiness and Christmas joy by presenting, to you, for your viewing pleasure.... the *December 2020 Featured Tractor of the Month!*

This years final installment of the *Tractor of the Month* showcases a a very nice looking *John Deere 2305* that belongs to member Yanmarguy ! It sure looks like it is ready for what ever this winter brings.

Lets all take a moment to congratulate Yanmarguy and check out his tractor entry at

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/john-deere-2305.2333/









We here at Tractorforum wish everyone all the best this Holiday Season, and hope you, your friends and families all stay safe, happy and healthy!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done yanmarguy!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful. All green  on the outside and all Yanmar  on the inside. 

For an SCUT, it sure has power and ability. I like the chains on those turf tires. Cozy with that cab and all the lights makes this a really great choice for TotM. 

I have the same type of rear blade on mine too, ready for the 4-letter word.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

a little beauty!!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Congrats. Very nice machine.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW! That is one nice set up for snow!


----------



## Scottp1951 (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nice looking machine. I would sleep with it. Really


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sweet that's a nice tractor. Congratulations.


----------



## Yanmarguy (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow what a surprise to see this posted 
Thank you all very much and best wishes for the holidays and a tractorfull 2021

got 16” of snow heading towards me tomorrow night so seat time is coming 
Best yanmarguy


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmarguy said:


> Wow what a surprise to see this posted
> Thank you all very much and best wishes for the holidays and a tractorfull 2021
> 
> got 16” of snow heading towards me tomorrow night so seat time is coming
> Best yanmarguy


I heard a big storm is moving across the Northeast. I never liked getting the dumped-on effect. 

With your rear blade, I noticed turning it 180 and going forward doesn't rip apart the gravel nor the asphalt. I would make the first passes with the blade forward and leave about an inch high off the ground. Then the last passes with the blade in reverse while going forward. It's like a clean sweep effect. And no wild driveway repairs in the Springtime.


----------



## Yanmarguy (Oct 8, 2020)

Good thought....the rear blade does have a 1” thick rubber cutting edge to protect the asphalt.
I only use it to pull snow away from the garage....the plow has a plastic cutting edge on it for the same reason. But for this storm I have the snowblower on the front. “Blow it and forget it”
Another upgrade is I have switched from turf to versa turf tires, going to run them with out chains...rears are loaded.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmarguy said:


> Another upgrade is I have switched from turf to versa turf tires, going to run them with out chains...rears are loaded.....


Are these tires the R4 tread pattern? It's the between of R2 4WD and R3 Turf tires.


----------



## Yanmarguy (Oct 8, 2020)

https://www.carlislebrandtires.com/our-products/product-detail/versa-turf/

Hope the above link works
These are what I am using


----------



## 1000Stories (Jan 8, 2021)

Congrats, great looking machine.


----------

